# Now a DW supporter!



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi folks.

Just wanted to let Scotland know that I am now a DW supporter, I formed my company in July 2012 after detailing as a hobby for over 12 years.
I am based in Edinburgh, Scotland.

Dominion Detailing Ltd. is fully insured and is an *Autobrite Direct Approved Detailer* (_just waiting on logos etc._), since July I have had many happy customers. I am in the process of having a garage/studio built at the moment, should be finished and ready for action around the end of January.

I will be holding machine polishing tuition classes for beginners in a month or two as well, more on that soon. You will see write-ups in the studio soon of some of my details carried out in 2012.

My website is: www.dominiondetailing.co.uk and my email is: [email protected]


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Congrats Rob look forward to seeing a few write up 's. :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Very keen prices, i wish you the very best of luck.


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Congrats and good luck for the future dude


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Well done Rob, congrats on the new business.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi rob it was you that helped me to start develop my OCD on another forum  still as greatful as ever! 

Seen a lot of your work on fb and amazing as ever, congrats on becoming a supporter and a Autobrite approved detailer 

Keep up the good work!

Luke


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Well done - look forward to seeing some of your adventures.

Its an attitude and pricing like this which will make "detailing" easier to introduce and more affordable to a much wider customer base.

Good on you


----------



## x-ashley-x (Dec 20, 2012)

Congrats Rob!

Im sure I will be calling you for your services once your up and running 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Well done Rob, good to see you taking the plunge :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks all.  If anyone has any comments or suggestions about my website or anything else, feel free to let me know.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

Good Luck Rob- I know you were thinking about it for a while!

! I will need to come round and visit you for a cup of tea! :thumb:

All the best.

Andy


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done and good luck


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Anytime Andy (once the building work is completed!). 

Thanks Derek


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Congratulations from myself :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

well done dude!

hoping to make the same kind of announcements sometime soon myself!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Good luck Rob!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

All the best with the buisness rob, plenty work in edinburgh area too


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks all, appreciate it.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As said in the studio post, a familiar name I remember from the old days of DW! Good to see you as a supporter, good luck with the venture


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

RobDom said:


> Thanks all.  If anyone has any comments or suggestions about my website or anything else, feel free to let me know.


i think a good idea would be to take a members car and use it as a showcase of your skills (say maybe a black lexus rx300?)!!!

good luck with the new venture, i'm sure i'll pop over some day for some advice!!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Thought its worth a mention, on your website. The portfolio section links don't work?


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice thread and good luck with the venture! Any photos of the garage/studio build in progress?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Congratulations and good luck


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Yours is not a username I recognise from my two years on here, but judging from those wishing you luck Sir, I'd say you're real deal (not that you need my approval). So a hearty DW good luck from me. :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Many thanks. Look at my join date - 2005, been here for 7 years.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Junior Bear said:


> Thought its worth a mention, on your website. The portfolio section links don't work?


Not ready yet, still transferring them from my old website, the first one is done, the Jaguar XF. Audi TT-RS is done now too.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Good luck with your venture


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you all for your support, lots of hard work ahead but I am up to the challenge.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations mate :thumb: All the best in your adventure!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll be getting in touch myself soon for lessons as your the closest one to me, also got friends live up west burn middle field always on at me to do stuff so I'll give them your number lol
Handy as your relatively close to the airport as well so worth adding that into a package. Detail then drop off at airport parking facility of their choice.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Although I wish you luck I fail to see how you can possibly make any money doing 3 stages of machining for that price.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Good luck:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

All the best mate, never met you before but if you are ever needing something lastminute.com pick up the phone, there is nothing worse than running out of compound and not able to get it quickly.

Cheers,

Paul.


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

All the very best with your new venture


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Prices are very good, very tempted by then enhancement. Good luck with the new venture.


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Although I wish you luck I fail to see how you can possibly make any money doing 3 stages of machining for that price.


Thats exactly what i thought when i looked at his prices.
I also fail to see how he is gonna make any money at those prices.
Way too cheap


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Easily, I fail to see how many detailers can justify charging what they do for details but I am not here to have a go at other companies for grossly over-charging and likewise people should not question my charges either. I made enough money last year to be comfortable and be able to sleep at night knowing I am not ripping people off.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

RobDom said:


> Easily, I fail to see how many detailers can justify charging what they do for details but I am not here to have a go at other companies for grossly over-charging and likewise people should not question my charges either. I made enough money last year to be comfortable and be able to sleep at night knowing I am not ripping people off.


I have a feeling i will be contacting you soon for some :buffer:

Will wait until my broken ankle is "mended" first!


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

goo luck with new business
but just how???
this is cheaper than any valeting or even car wash places service. how could someone work for that sort of money. even domestic cleaner charges more


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Fair enough but in reality, doing 3 stages of cutting, polishing and dedicated finishing can take 40 hours easily depending on size of car maybe more. You would be better getting a job in ASDA mate :thumb:


----------



## Ludacris320 (Jan 2, 2013)

Maybe job satisfaction comes into it? The lad obviously loves what he's doing.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ludacris320 said:


> Maybe job satisfaction comes into it? The lad obviously loves what he's doing.


Job satisfaction doesn't feed your family mate.
Sorry to take this OT :thumb:


----------



## StuartyD (Dec 20, 2012)

Does it really matter how much Rob charges? Like he said, he made enough last year to be comfortable and he's happy at that. 

He's made detailing more "affordable" to an area of the market that during an economic downturn like we're experiencing may never consider parting with the cash that another Detailer may charge, now I'm not for 1 second saying that one's better than the other at what they do. In my opinion from what I've seen on here they are all great respectively at what they do and deliver excellent services to there customers.

I also see the other side of the coin that's being debated with regards to hours spent vs costs but if Rob's happy with what he's charging for the hours of work he's carrying out, then that's all that should matter.


----------



## mshi (Jul 22, 2010)

Prices can always be raised at a later date. When starting a business, a key factor is to be competitive and gather a decent group of clients which clearly at this price Rob should hopefully be fine!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Exactly, thank you. Never heard the term "charge lean, keep 'em keen"? If I charge the same as other established companies I will never get any business, as my company grows and my customer base expands, I can gradually increase my prices.

As far as being better off working in ASDA goes - why? Not that there is anything wrong with working in ASDA but your comment makes no sense and is pointless.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RobDom said:


> Exactly, thank you. Never heard the term "charge lean, keep 'em keen"? If I charge the same as other established companies I will never get any business, as my company grows and my customer base expands, I can gradually increase my prices.
> 
> As far as being better off working in ASDA goes - why do you feel the need to insult me?


Have to agree with that the way the foundations of any long term business is built, but all said and done you need to cover unforeseen costs as well, but I have been self employed for more than 20 years and nearly all repeat customers something that takes years to achieve.:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Rob the last thing I want to do is insult you so please don't take it that way, I haven't slated you or your work and wouldn't either so please don't think that.

I'm just thinking of the situation where you've spent 40 hours perfecting a vehicles paint and at the end of it all, all you're gonna receive in wages are £120.. 40 hours in ASDA the wages are closer to £300.

I'm not saying you should go to work in ASDA mate was just an example, but IMO charging pennies for a top end service brings down the value of detailing as a whole because people who actually know what a full correction entails will start to question whether corners are being cut to justify the £120.

You mention above that you fail to see how detailers can charge what they do.. well say a 2-stage correction at say £400 = 40 hours hard graft, that comes to £10 per hour and that doesn't include overheads.. I won't say any more Rob I'm not telling you how to run your business and wouldn't either. As said before good luck with the venture :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

I would say if he is happy, and the work is up to standard then it probably opens up detailing to the masses. If I was near Scotland I would definitely give him a go.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

AaronGTi - I don't believe it brings down the value of detailing at all, in fact it should make it very appealing and affordable to many more people than it currently does, especially in the current economic climate.

If I worked 40 hours on a car the price would be £240, not £120.

This is just a starting point for a fledgling business, we all have to start somewhere and build upon it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I have to say I agree somewhat with AaronGTI. 

I understand the practice of drawing custom in with low prices initially and then gradually increasing them once you are established, and your overheads up there might be extremely low, but you still have to make a decent profit or there is no point running a business at all. 

Also, many niche customers expect and WANT a higher price. It's a prestige thing. It's an image thing. Many relate good quality with high prices. You've seen it many times before, I'm sure. Women will brag about an expensive handbag or pair of shoes. Men brag about how much they paid for a house or car. If you sound cheap then many will assume they will get a cheap low standard job done. Rightly or wrongly, that's often the way it is.

And as you asked for comments on the website, I would suggest you remove the "no pay and we take you to court" threat. Good decent customers will take it for granted that if you don't pay up someone will chase you for the money so there is no need to display it in bold red. Customers will not appreciate that and, imo, you may lose a few which is to be avoided when starting up a business. Succesfully running a business is not only about good work, it is also about forming a relationship with your customers.

I sincerely wish you good luck with your new venture.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback.

That's my point to an extent though, this whole prestige thing and high prices means high quality is all wrong to me. I know a lot of detailers want to aim at the rich and their Ferrari's, Porsche's, Lambo's etc. and charge a fortune but that's not me at all.

I am aiming for the car enthusiasts who adore their cars but can't or won't pay tons for a detail but want their cars looking mint.

There are plenty of detailers for the wealthy out there and I doubt they are concerned with anything I am doing, time to fill the void for all the other car enthusiasts out there. 

My portfolio contains all the evidence people need to see no corners are cut.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

I see your point. Ethically commendable. I too had similar views when I started in business. You do have to know your market though. It's not just about customers with Ferraris and Lambo. In fact I would say that it's the richer customers who are the meanest. It's like getting blood out of a stone with some of them! It's the enthusiasts you were talking about that you have to impress. A keen discerning customer knows what he wants and is willing to pay good money for it. You are not ripping them off. You are providing them with the quality of workmanship that they demand. And that level of skill is worth a good price.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

I do understand and appreciated your views and comments, thank you for your input.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I can honestly say that I personally would never dream of paying anyone to detail/correct the paintwork on my car but your prices really have me interested in your services.

I need to buy a rotary/pads/polishes etc (~£275) which I'd never use and you could spend 40 hours on my car for that.

Personally, I believe you are going to get _a lot_ of work once your name starts spreading around car forums. As you are appealing to enthusiast, most of which will love to have a great looking finish on their cars paint but don't have the time/skills to do it themselves will be coming to you in droves.

I wish you the very best with your new venture and if I decide to keep my CLK I will be giving you a call in Summer to book it in.

Additionally, do you do wet sanding/orange peel removal?


----------



## Tink (Jul 29, 2011)

I think it is rather unfair to say other detailers grossly overcharge their clients, , A good detailer will work with their client to find out more about them and the cars day to day life, advise their client of what there needs are and budget then work within that. Each and every detailer that does this full time needs to ensure that they run a profitable business able to put food on the table, pay insurance/ tax, replace consumables, have money put away for a rainy day, cover detailing studio overheads, all of which very quickly add up, and how many people would happily work a 40 hour working week for £240? because l know l certainly would not.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Nail on the head Tink


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Guy's he's obviously put a lot of thought into his prices and the services he offers. Add in the fact he has been doing it since July 2012 he has done his research.

It's his company, he can run it anyway he likes. So long as he is happy at the end of the day and his customers are happy with the service then what does it matter to you or any other detailer/company in the country what he charges for the services on offer?!

:thumb:


----------



## Tink (Jul 29, 2011)

i am not wanting to slate people but please not come on a car detailing forum and undermine other detailer's about costing having been in the business professionally less than one year, it is unprofessional to an outsider looking in, that is my point !

Good luck to Rob in his venture but please respect other detailers and the way they choose to run there business.


----------



## alex020869 (Aug 4, 2008)

Not too sure if this will make any difference to previous posters opinions, but I went and spoke to Rob yesterday to get a feel about detailing my car.

I too, was curious about the 'cheap' prices he was quoting. After speaking to him and understanding his limited overheads and simplistic business plan, I must say that people who doubt this fella's ideas may be seriously mislead. For these reasons, I will be leaving my car in his capable hands.

I expect an equisite job. I very much doubt that i will be disapointed. 

Alex


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Rob I wish you well in your new venture. In the present climate it will not be easy. But with the right drive and determination. The world can open up for you. I remember you being on this forum and reading your post long before I even signed up. So you should have a good insight as to what is required. There are many people and companies out there just now. Looking for the quick buck. But rest assured I am not one of them. I work long and hard hours to deliver a service that my clients expect and nothing short of this will do.

I will not go into pricing as I personally think this has been covered. But I will give you an insight as to the development of Defined Details. Defined Details came about with 2 separate companies working P/T, but together. Yes we were cheaper than most around us. Both Dave and myself worked hard doing long and sometimes crazy hours. But this did not dishearten us either. But like every company when there is a coming together. There are cost.

This was the first impact on our pricing. It did not require much adjustments, as we no longer required 2 vehicle insurance policies. So this softened the blow to our clients. 

Few more years down the line Dave took up his full time teaching job, and although he is around some times. He was not as available as he once was and took a step back from Defined Details. The ground work was already established and the work ethics set in stone. But all running costs would now be handled by me. Insurance, Unit costs, Utilities, and not forgetting consumables. Like pads, polish and lsp, to name a few. You many think that these costs where already covered and this was true. But instead of 2 people working on a car. It was only myself. So still maintaining the same standard of work and quality. Time increased. Unfortunately this had an impact of pricing.

As time passed on the decision was taken to move on and work Full time. So Defined Details now had to make profits after all the expenses of running a business, as well as support my family & Home. As you cab see this would also have an impact on pricing and again have to be passed on. 

There has been many changes since Defined Details opened its doors, VAT increases not just on consumables. But rent, Insurance, Fuel cost, the list goes on not including constant rising utility prices.

But the main reason for this long winded post is. We started similar to you offering entry level detailing to the masses. But this was supplemented by our full time jobs at the start. But every time we have increased our pricing this has had a knock on effect on our client base. People forget that it has been a couple of years since they last visited. But unfortunately expect the price to be the same. Which as you understand will never be due to the rising costs associated with any business. 

Work ethic and quality are paramount in this game. You have to have it within your heart. This is what drives any good detailer to better, master, & succeed and above all flourish in any business.

We are surrounded with the easy money brigade that looks to turn a car around in a few hours for an over inflated price. But on paper they have just damaged the car, by removing paint that did not require removing. I call it Atom Bomb detailing, as it wipes out everything in its path. With a blatant disregard to the car welfare and long term outlook. 

As I said prior I wish you every success and hope this points out a few of the pit fall that you may come across. Work hard invest your money back into the business and get kited out will all the latest gauges, products and master and excel in what you do. Word of mouth is the best form of advertisement in any business.

Gordon.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Tink said:


> i am not wanting to slate people but please not come on a car detailing forum and undermine other detailer's about costing having been in the business professionally less than one year, it is unprofessional to an outsider looking in, that is my point !
> 
> Good luck to Rob in his venture but please respect other detailers and the way they choose to run there business.


I will thank you to show some respect as well, I have been on these forums since day one, 7 years and have been around the detailing game for over 12 years so I know plenty about it, people can choose to go wherever they like and pay however much they want for a detail, likewise a detailer can charge as little or as much as they wish. I am just as entitled to voice my own opinion as anyone else.

Thanks to everyone for their feedback, my intention is not to ruffle some feathers or upset people, just to get my business off the ground, that's all.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Rob I wish you well in your new venture. In the present climate it will not be easy. But with the right drive and determination. The world can open up for you. I remember you being on this forum and reading your post long before I even signed up. So you should have a good insight as to what is required. There are many people and companies out there just now. Looking for the quick buck. But rest assured I am not one of them. I work long and hard hours to deliver a service that my clients expect and nothing short of this will do.
> 
> I will not go into pricing as I personally think this has been covered. But I will give you an insight as to the development of Defined Details. Defined Details came about with 2 separate companies working P/T, but together. Yes we were cheaper than most around us. Both Dave and myself worked hard doing long and sometimes crazy hours. But this did not dishearten us either. But like every company when there is a coming together. There are cost.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I think Gordon summarised that pretty well there! :thumb:

In terms of the pricing, Rob you are offering what Gordon and I offered from the outset of our business - we did not want to drive people away with the huge prices, we were (Gordon still is) enthusiasts with a passion for detailing and a work ethic where we wanted as close to perfection as possible while maintaining safe levels of paint during correction. We would not cut corners or go for blasting a car with a heavy compound for speed when lighter polishes correctly worked would do and this led to sometimes very silly hours behind a machine... But we had one major advantage - detailing was a sideline for us. A legitimate one, we paid our taxes on it, the business was registered, we were insured etc. But a sideline, that complimented our main jobs and as such detailing really just let us have a little extra money to fund out hobby. Detailing did not have to put food on our tables and as such we could keep costs low as we did it for the enjoyment and the little money we made from the cheaper prices went back into the detailing so we could buy more products to try...

This small amount of money however would not support two families... it would barely if at all support one family in terms of food on the table, and paying all of the detailing overheads and this is something that does need to be taken into consideration... to state that detailers blatantly overcharge is, I have to say, a rather unfair comment when one considers the amount of work that a detailer will put into a full paint correction. We;re not talking running around the car in a few hours here, we're talking days of work. A four day detail costing £400, for example, is £100 a day - pretty cheap all told! 

The issue is though, is that there are more an more rising that are charging upwards of £400 for a day's work and cutting corners or not having the knowledge to do the job properly - this *is* blatant overcharging, and is one thing that is harming detailing as an industry as the fly-by-night techniques of hitting a car hard and then filling the marring with a glaze only keeps the customer happy while the fillers last out... and removes far too much paint as well. Other detailers spend days getting a paint to perfection, trialling and learning the paint and working to ensure polishes are *fully* worked to get the difference between a good finish and a truly crystal sharp one. I don't think this can be achieved, as many others claim, in just eight hours of polishing!

Good luck Rob, make sure you keep an ethic of perfection, focus on your business and build a reputation. Let other detailing companies do their thing too, but be aware of an industry which does cut corners and where many are just trying for a quick buck. Genuine hard working detailers are, alas, finding it increasingly hard to compete with those offering cheap and poorer quality services... Of course low price does not equal poor quality, but in an industry which is so misunderstood by the general public, far too many are being taken in by shiny glossy pictures and not actually getting the true perfection that requires many hours of hard graft.


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Rob best of luck for your business, and wish you well 

As others have said, the main role of a good detailer is to achieve perfection on every job, if that means spending 40 - 50 hours or longer on a car then so be it, considering a the number of hours put in I don't think £400 - £500 is an unreasonable sum of money to ask for, especially since overheads must be covered, and if the detailer is doing this as a full time occupation, food must also be provided for their families, I certainly don't think that many who are full time employed would expect to earn much less than this amount for an equivalent 40 hour working week.

However I respect that this is your own business, and with being your own boss it is you who decides how much you would like to earn for the hours of work put in. 

All the best.

Richard :thumb:


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

A very interesting, if somewhat tangent diverted, thread :thumb:
The very best of luck to you Rob in these exciting times. I recognised your name from the Cupra forums and then the photos in your gallery confirmed it! 

Good luck pal


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Not quite sure how this thread has turned out like this, quite surprising really. I think enough has been said already but what I will finish on this: 

1. As a young company getting started I have to charge low to attract customers.
2. I do not have an industrial unit so I can keep prices low for now.
3. I DO NOT CUT CORNERS!
4. Cheap doesn't have to mean poor quality - every company on the planet runs sales and promotions to attract customers and to undercut their competitors.
5. I have many, many happy customers to date and my portfolio is proof of the quality of my work and the effort I put into every car.
6. I have invested over £5k of my own money into this company.

Obviously if I move into an industrial unit my prices would have to cover all the associated overheads and I understand why detailers charge what they do, I am not naive. I apologise for my remark about grossy over-charging.

But that doesn't mean I have to charge what others do if my overheads and running costs are far lower. I will offer my services at a price point of my choosing for as long as I wish. 

Thank you all.


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

Here's an idea, if you think it's too cheap and he won't do a decent job, don't book your car in! I think rob should be congratulated for trying to lure in new customers.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Jesus those prices are good.

Best of luck with the business.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I wish you all the best. Brave move in this climate and I hope your business plan gets blown out the water( positively of course!! )
Tom


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Good luck mate shame your not up in Aberdeen :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

To be fair yes his pricing looks very cheap and usually the old saying goes if its to good to be true it usually is. From what i can see he wont be hiring a industrial unit or parking spaces. As he said he has been doing it for over 12 years either as a hobby or part time he will have no doubtly aquired a fair bit of gear. Maybe he dosnt have kids or a family ect. He is a one man band so only has to pay one persons wages. If he was closer then i would have my car booked into him without a doubt as its too cold to do it now. 

He can always increase prices at a later date but its his business and i think he will in time and around his area open up detailing to the "normal person" I cant think of the last time i saw a old car on here *a £300 quid banger for example* Also if he isnt being mobile he has no use for a van or business insurance on a van so that can lower the costs also. 

I wish you all the best and hope to see a few normal cars on here rather than the elite cars were all accustomed to seeing

Rich


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Look through some of my old posts if you want to see some every day cars getting some serious detailing - back in the day I did it, there were Transit vans, Nissan Micras, Lexus that had been in a garden for years.... and you know what, they were the most enjoyable! Tis true though, a lot less of that appearing on this forum these days which is a shame.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

ottostein said:


> I wish you all the best and hope to see a few normal cars on here rather than the elite cars were all accustomed to seeing
> Rich


I am aiming directly at that market, there are more than enough elite and prestige detailers. I do a lot of hot-hatches such as Golf GTi, Focus RS, Leon Cupra R, BMW's and so on. I have an Audi RS4 and a Megane 225 Cup coming in soon too.

Golf GTi Mk6 - http://www.dominiondetailing.co.uk/GolfGTi.html
Leon Cupra Mk2 - http://www.dominiondetailing.co.uk/Mk2LC.html
Vectra 2.0 Turbo SRi - http://www.dominiondetailing.co.uk/VectraSRI.html


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Get some real old bangers in there, Rob - easily the most rewarding part of detailing, turning round a bucket!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Well I'll be up!! Still waiting for my wrist splint, so going to miss Gordon's class. Might pop up and meet you Rob observe and make tea and lend a hand if needed. Got a bashed Picasso the now waiting to free up funds to get a better motor, but would like to get the 3 stage polish.

Also I'll pick up some business cards and put them out and about.

All the best with your venture mate, and your right Edinburgh in particular is a difficult place to start a detailing business and with your work that I've seen you'll get there :thumb:

Also good to see you already working along with other services (alloy wheels refurb place) every little helps


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Dominion Detailing Ltd. is now a Dodo Juice approved detailer.


----------



## DaveDempsey (Jun 23, 2006)

Would you be the same Rob that was in the Vauxhall Sports Car Club way back in the day with a Vectra GSi (apologies if you arent)?


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

You would be correct yes, hi Dave!


----------



## brian walker (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice site and even nicer to see someone close to home !


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

have to agree a with Dave. my mate turned up in a solid pink (red) polo. when he was in my house for a pee - i ran the machine polisher right over the middle of the car - 2 corvette stripes !!

it was great to finish it off and see the results!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## DaveDempsey (Jun 23, 2006)

RobDom said:


> You would be correct yes, hi Dave!


Ah long time no see chap (thought it was you with the location), glad to see things are going well, I may well be in touch shortly for the use of your services.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

No problem Dave. After 8 years of owning a heavily modified SEAT Leon Cupra I am now back in a Vauxhall, bought an 08 Astra SRi 1.9 CDTi 150 last month.


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Best of luck and some cracking prices.:thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks all . Received my Autobrite Direct approved logo now:


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

Best of Luck Rob hope it all goes well:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

RobDom said:


> No problem Dave. After 8 years of owning a heavily modified SEAT Leon Cupra I am now back in a Vauxhall, bought an 08 Astra SRi 1.9 CDTi 150 last month.


Hope you still have the leon handy rob....:lol:


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Wish you the best in your venture

Alan & the team

Sent From the AMDetails Tablet of Dreams


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Keith and Alan! :thumb:

Sadly no, the Leon was broken for parts and scrapped.


----------

